# Smooookin' in the rain!!!!!



## buzzard (Mar 19, 2006)

got two pork loins in the smoker with some jerkey sitting in the fridge waiting on its turn.  unless someone is going to tell me its ok to iether smoke the loins at 190 or ok to smoke the jerkey at 220? any one......any one? :lol: 

the loins should be ready just about the time the atlanta race is over.  ill try and post some pics of my getto rig in a little while.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Buzz, I wouldn't put jerky in at a high temp, or you might wind up with something with the consistancy of pork rinds but they will be black. Post some pics when you are done.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2006)

Buzz-I'm sure glad you guys finally got some of that liquid sunshine, you really need it especially will all those brush fires y'all been having down there.

Big Daddy is right-do the loins and jerky separately


----------



## buzzard (Mar 20, 2006)

smokin' in the rain is fun except its a lot more work.  i need to get me a nice cover for the next big smoking-rain.

yea brother earl we did need the rain.  some towns in the metroplex reported over 9"!!!!!!


----------



## buzzard (Mar 20, 2006)

ik im not good enough to post more then one pic at a time so ill do it this way.  this is the loin i did.  probably the best i ever did.  usually i over rub the meat and the seasoning is way to overpowering.  this time i did a lot less, but probably could of used still a smidgin more 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ok i cant figure out how to shrink the pics enough to post them here. next time ill set my camera to a lower setting and hope that will work.

any way on to the jerkey........it sucked bad.....im not sure if it was the marinate, the meat or the cooking.  i used perty much the same recepie as last time, and it turned out great.  the only difference was i put it in a canister and vacummed it.    

on the cooking it was raining witch was good it kept the temp at a good consistant temp.....that is unitll.....it quit....and i didnt notice it for about 10 min or more, the temp soared and by the time i went to check on it some of the meat was so hot it was bubbling.   burnt to a crisp... i was able to save some of it, sorta, but the damage had been done and its just not good.  

it may be how long i marinated it, but ive done it over night every other time.  could be the way i cut the meat, but doubtfull.  i just dont know.  but i still had fun with my first rainy day smoke and it wont be my last.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Mar 20, 2006)

Damn buzz, you made black pork rinds huh. Don't feel bad it happened to me with deer sticks a few months ago. I too got distracted and ole Mr. oxygen got my fire going like wild. Well the end result was a bunch of black shriveled weiners. I will get you a program that works well for editing the size of your pictures. I'll send you a pm tomorrow with the details.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks bigdaddy that will be great.

i was just thinking i think i realized where i messed up.

i just purchased a meat slicer, and all my pieces were uniform thickness.  thats is something i have never been able to do before.  i thought it would be a good idea but im not sure if i really liked it.  i did also cut it a little thicker then i have in the past too.

not all of them were black, just about 1/4 but i still think it damaged the other 3/4 enough.  dont get me wrong im still going to eat it, i mean its not rancid.

i dont know we will have to see.  when you pm me ill give you my email addy to sent the program or any of the messenger services are good too.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2006)

buzz, when I use the vacuum marinade method I let the jerky marinade for 30-45 minutes at the most. I then lay it out on a couple of layers of paper towels and pat it to remove the excess marinade. Then into the 190 degree smoker, after a couple of hours, I start pull the jerky thats done (usually the ones closest to the fire).


----------

